# CEM products Liquidex



## Chocamine (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi guys,

I recently received my Liquidex from CEM products.

Now the reason I am posting this here is because it is just about the only board I have found that has discussions about CEM products.

I dosed 2mg of CEM products liquidex and it did *nothing* for my water retention. My old Arimidex tabs wiped that out with just 0.25mg

Also, their product gave me extreme bladder pain. It felt like I was passing a kidney stone while urinating.

I know they're a sponsor here. I'm not trying to bash them.

I don't know if I just got a bad batch or what but I'm concerned that I'm taking a product that is not only fake/underdosed but could be harming my health.

I email CEMproducts with my concern and have gotten no reply so hopefully I can get some resolve here


----------

